# Food grown in the garden



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

The other day I was tending to my garden and came across a bucket that had been filled by rainwater. I noticed on the surface small in insects upon research I found these out to be Mosquito Larvae http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previe ... 073110.JPG

Anyway I thought that these would make a great snack for my Malawi's. I scoped loads out with a net and washed them with Chlorinated tap water several times.

I put them in the tank as food because I thought at the end of the day the fish will only eat them if they want to and the must have moquitos in Malawi.

I happy to say that the fish went mad for them and ate the lot. Was just wondering if anyone else has done this/thinks I'm doing the wrong thing?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Fish love mosquito larvae. I used to do it to. If you have a surplus of larvae, freeze them so they dont mature & reward your generosity. After all, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

These are commonly referred to as bloodworms, something that isn't promoted as an ideal food for Malawi cichlids. They are believed to cause bloat - comments are made regarding this in Ad Koning's books.

Yes, fish love them, but it's not a risk I would take, having seen the problems they can cause.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

The pic on his post is of a mosquito larvae not of a blood worm which is a midge larva. Bloodworms live in the sediment on the bottom of lakes. 
bloodworm pic-
http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...r=/subjects/fish/246986/342184/578061/578155/

mosquito larvae-
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/930/55073110.JPG

They sell bloodworms frozen for fish food but if you have a vegetarian, like tropheus, I wouldnt recommend any larvae or animal protein (beef liver) because as cichlidaholic states because of the possibility of bloat.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The term "bloodworm" is used for both midge and mosquito larvae. I've checked several sources on this in the past. I wouldn't feed either to Malawi cichlids.

http://www.yourdictionary.com/bloodworm


----------



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

i'll stick to the cichlid excel then.

what about frozen prawns i'm feeding them a couple of small ones in each week? they also seem to love these?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Your best bet is to check the dietary needs of the fish you are keeping. You can do this by looking in the profile section under each genus and species. Some Malawi cichlids are herbivores, and some are omnivores. I wouldn't want to feed herbivores something overly high in protein/meat content.


----------



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

I have yellow labs and 1 p saulosi (i think)

cheers


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> The term "bloodworm" is used for both midge and mosquito larvae. I've checked several sources on this in the past. I wouldn't feed either to Malawi cichlids.
> 
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/bloodworm


Thank you. I stand corrected as I'd never seen or heard of them referenced that way in my region.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The term "bloodworm" used for mosquito larvae would be done so incorrectly.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

BillD said:


> The term "bloodworm" used for mosquito larvae would be done so incorrectly.


Perhaps you'd like to take that up with numerous reputable dictionaries??? :lol:

I think the term "bloodworm" is another one of those "umbrella" type words that is used quite loosely.

The packaged frozen "bloodworm" that I purchase for my rams is also labeled as "mosquito larvae". :thumb:


----------

